

Super simple Accordion using only CSS - Look ma no JS  - html5web
http://codepen.io/html5web/pen/FpuHb

======
DhruvKumarJha
Made very minor changes..

<http://codepen.io/anon/pen/ezxdm>

~~~
html5web
Thanks for idea!

~~~
DhruvKumarJha
Thanks for taking it further :)

------
HendrikR
Very nice. Only a small problem: The accordion items never 'close' in an
animated way, such as sliding up.

